# Algae ID



## etr63 (Apr 15, 2007)

can anyone tell me what kind of algae this is?
The tank has only been up since July. 
75 Gal
CO2 = 30 ppm
3 x 56 watt T5 NO on 10 hrs a day
I also have thread Algae on all my mosses. 
This week I started doing water changes twice a week at 20 gallons.
Using 2 Xs the recomended dose daily of seachem Nitrogen, potassium, Iron, Excel plus Flourish at the recomended dose with each water change.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like brush alage to me. BBA except green. Is that peice of wood in an area with a strong flow? I fond if I ever see the beginnings of BBA it's always in a high flow area. Most often it's caused by unstable CO2 levels. Is your CO2 always at 30ppm or does it fluctuate? Also, why are you double dosing the macros? Is your tank very heavily planted? The hair algae is probably a result of the excess nutrients.


----------



## etr63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mikenas102
The area with the brush algae is above the flow, it is near the top of the tank closest to the lights. The thread algae started long before I started dosing the Macros. I started double dosing at the recommendation of the LFS as my nitrates were very low so we started dosing nitrogen because the normal dose made no difference. My plants are sending out roots along the stems so I was told to start dosing potassium. The red plants are fading so started with Iron. I am adding the Excel for the algae. Not sure how stable the CO2 is. I have a pressurized system with a diffuser. It comes on 1 hr before the lights come on and goes off 1/2 hr before the lights go off. The water flow carries a fine mist of bubbles through out the tank.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Cladophora. Feels a bit rough if rubbed between the fingers. Low or unstable CO2 and/or poor nutrient levels are the main suspects. Some people have problems clearing it but I've found by constantly pulling it out and supplying good CO2 with good water circulation and plenty of fertilisers it has always disappeared.

How are you measuring your CO2 levels? pH/KH tables are very inaccurate at times. Use the drop checker method which I've found is the most accurate method which is affordable.

For info - http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

James


----------



## etr63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi James
I do use a drop checker. It is always green. If the CO2 were to fluctuate would the color change in the drop checker? I replace the regent in the checker monthly and it always goes to green.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

That's good. As long as you got a good current to carry the bubbles around the tank. Drop checkers are a bit slow to respond but if you're using pressurised with a constant bubble rate there shouldn't be any fluctuation.

Most likely down to low nutrient levels. You could always save yourself a fortune and buy potassium nitrate, potassium sulphate, potassium sulphate, etc. Take a look at the Estimative Index and PPS-Pro threads to find out more.

I used to often get small amounts of cladophora growing on my driftwood, nowhere else though. Just put it down to the fact that algae grows on lumps of dead rotting wood. Brought eight amano shrimp for my 55 gallon a while back and haven't seen any since.

James


----------



## etr63 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi James
Thanks for the replies. I guess it’s a waiting game to see if the ferts help. I was planning on getting some dry frets soon. I recently added 9 amano shrimp but rarely see them I guess they are working on areas I cant see.


----------

